# Need help pronto with mouse!!



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

So my friend(the one who took in my ratties) recently got a text from a woman asking if she would take in her two pet mice. So she agreed and asked for pictures. What she sent was terrible!! One of the females was missing her eye!! Their is a hole where her eye use to be!! She said she had a little infection!! No this is no little infection her freakin eye fell out or rotted out!! I scheduled a vet appointment to happen in three days since she is a little broke now from taking one of her ratties for uri. I am really worried is their anything I can do for her till the appointment???? I am really afraid for her she is so beautiful and such a sweet heart!! I'm not sure if you can see her eye well use to be eye in the photo


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

I figured out if you click on the picture it enlarges so that should help


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

Could have been a fight with a cagemate? It looks like the eye was ripped out of the socket. Unfortunately, if so, there isn't much else you can other than pain meds and letting it heal.


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

Theirs her sister but they don't seem to have problems at all plus she said they have been together their entire life but I guess I will find out if it was infection or tore out when I take her to the vet


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

Lovingly said:


> Theirs her sister but they don't seem to have problems at all plus she said they have been together their entire life but I guess I will find out if it was infection or tore out when I take her to the vet


Possibly another pet? Does this woman own cats? My mother's cats wouldn't be able to resist swatting and pawing at a cage with rodents in it.


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

I don't know I known close to nothing about her


----------

